# Why is wax cracking in candle tins?



## Mantra Beek (May 12, 2011)

I poured several 8oz candle tins with my cleaned and processed beeswax yesterday. As they began to set, all of them cracked to different degrees on the surface. Does anyone know why this happens and how to avoid it?


----------



## Box (Jul 30, 2010)

They cool off to fast that is proberly why they crack ,get insulation round them ,and let them set very slow ,that worked for me anyway


----------



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree with Box. It will crack when it cools too fast. Insulation or a water bath will help.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Your beeswax was to hot when you poured it. Melt your wax in the pot and then wait until the wax is about to set a skim on your pot before pouring.:thumbsup:


----------

